# rabbit/ cake?



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Jan 7, 2009)

Can rabbits eat cake?Would it kill them?:faint: What about cookes? do you fed them to your bunns? 



:apollo::bunnysuit:


----------



## BSAR (Jan 7, 2009)

NO!! no sugar at all for rabbits! no human treats nothing!!


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree, no cake! Processed human food is not good for bunny's sensitive digestive systems.

I moved this to Nutrition and Behaviour for you.

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope! Sugar= bunny with diarrhea. Eww.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 8, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Nope! Sugar= bunny with diarrhea. Eww.



and sometimes, sometime, in large amounts death..

get him/her treats from the pet shop, but always cheack the label.


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2009)

You should check out this  thread , It has recipes for Rabbit cookies


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Jan 8, 2009)

ok i was prity shure theay could not


----------

